# Poll: Pay to go to cadets or not



## beyondsblue (3 Feb 2005)

British cadets have to pay to join cadets and it's fairly expensive from what I've heard. However, they do get to do more exciting things than us. So, do you think Canadian cadets should pay, too (no money, no funny)?


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (3 Feb 2005)

No, people shouldn't have to pay, it's an oppurtunity(sp?) for young kids to get involved in something and do things they might not otherwise have the chance, or money to do, cadets should remain free.


----------



## Big Bad John (3 Feb 2005)

When I was in school I was part of the Combined Cadet Force UK.  We never paid.  Maybe things have changed.


----------



## condor888000 (3 Feb 2005)

Crazy_Eyes said:
			
		

> No, people shouldn't have to pay, it's an oppurtunity(sp?) for young kids to get involved in something and do things they might not otherwise have the chance, or money to do, cadets should remain free.



This is exactly why it should ramain the way it is. Good job!


----------



## gt102 (3 Feb 2005)

I dont think people should have to pay... but...

I feel that cadets that *refuse* to support their corp by doing fundraising (such as taggin and selling chocolate or w/e) should be excluded from special activities. Such as things like non-training outings. 


Just my opinion

Sgt. Crowe


----------



## condor888000 (3 Feb 2005)

That's a good idea, as a matter of fact, they already are at my sqn!  >


----------



## gt102 (3 Feb 2005)

My corps functions on a first come first serve basis... On the extra things (that arnt training based) normaly just take 10-20ppl.

But, things will be rapidly changing once my current CO leaves the corp and the new is moved in. Personaly I cant wait for this change, the new CO is a GREAT guy. He has great plans and idea's for our corps and is very open to idea's and sugestions.

Sgt. Crowe


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Feb 2005)

allot of people get there comunity service hours through cadets. if you were to pay cadet than they would not get those hours. also don't you think that it may also make them not want to go to camp as much. i know a lot of people that look forward to camp because you get money and you get to have fun at the same time.

also if you were to pay cadets than the cadet program would be far worse because they would have to take money out of our training to pay the cadets. 

 :tank: ( ever notice how this smiley is saluting with out a headdress tsk tsk)


----------



## Scratch_043 (3 Feb 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> allot of people get there comunity service hours through cadets. if you were to pay cadet than they would not get those hours. also don't you think that it may also make them not want to go to camp as much. i know a lot of people that look forward to camp because you get money and you get to have fun at the same time.
> 
> also if you were to pay cadets than the cadet program would be far worse because they would have to take money out of our training to pay the cadets.
> 
> :tank: ( ever notice how this smiley is saluting with out a headdress tsk tsk)


Hutch, please read the initial post, if you do, you will notice that the question is not paying the cadet, but the cadet paying to attend.

Nic


----------



## Sapper24 (3 Feb 2005)

The Canadian Cadet movement is fine the way it is, if kids had to pay, it would turn them away from joining, some families can't really afford to pay to have their kids goto cadets, plus they get fine enough training now a days for what cadets has become.


----------



## Morgs (4 Feb 2005)

Big Bad John said:
			
		

> When I was in school I was part of the Combined Cadet Force UK.  We never paid.  Maybe things have changed.



I was in the CCF (Army of course!) up until a few years ago, and yes they have started to charge you now. Not very much, just enough to cover anything that they didnt get funding on.... i.e. the officers beer money


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Feb 2005)

oops
i really mis read that one didn't i :-[. i still made some good points on reasons not to pay cadets though didn't i lol 

but in that case i would of never been in cadets if i had to pay. i am not what i would call one of the most wealthy people i know. i happen to know a couple of people that joined cadets to make money at camp and to have something to occupy there time because they can not afford any really expensive or slightly expensive activities. i.e hockey, lacrosse and what ever sports you have to pay big bucks to join.


----------



## Big Bad John (4 Feb 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> I was in the CCF (Army of course!) up until a few years ago, and yes they have started to charge you now. Not very much, just enough to cover anything that they didnt get funding on.... i.e. the officers beer money



That is horrible!  I know that the Marines support 7 Corps.  45 Cdo passed around the hat two or three times a year for the Cadets.  Some of the lads volunteered their time.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (4 Feb 2005)

The US Young Marine Cadets also have to pay for membership and yearly fees (as far as I know).   When I went on my cadet exchange, the Canadians were the only ones getting paid (the British cadets had to pay for half their airfare) .... really we have it the best in that aspect.   Cadets being free is what distinguishes it from most other youth programs (karate, sports, etc) and its probably one of the most valuable youth programs out there.

Also   is not only saluting without a headdress .... but with the LEFT hand!


----------



## Morgs (4 Feb 2005)

Big Bad John said:
			
		

> That is horrible!  I know that the Marines support 7 Corps.  45 Cdo passed around the hat two or three times a year for the Cadets.  Some of the lads volunteered their time.



I suppose i should clarify a bit... We didn't get charged for every parade, but we did get charged for going on camps. Like i said, it wasnt very much, about 20 quid for a 10 day camp and those who couldnt afford it were exemt from that fee. Yeah it still took away from spending money but meh, it was worth it!!!


----------



## beyondsblue (4 Feb 2005)

A friend of mine was a British Army Cadet. It's part of the school program and you get credits for it. But she had pay over $2000 a year. Probably because she was an international student?


----------



## putz (4 Feb 2005)

Personally if it had cost money to go into cadets I would have never been in.  The best thing about cadets is that noone, regardless of family income, can be excluded.


----------



## Chang (6 Feb 2005)

i think cadets should pay like a VERY minisule fee every year to get us better training and equipment. i know a local aircadet sqn that requires you to pay 50 bucks a year and they have MUCH better training and stuff then us.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Feb 2005)

you get better training in the reserves than those air cadets would. so why not stick to the reserves for the extremely funded training activities. just a thought


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Feb 2005)

I think C-17's idea would be a good one. Cadets would have to pay a wee bit to do a bit more. I know my corp does that for certain things. We go to a hunting lodge in Hunstville where we do things like map and compass and shooting, stuff that we can't really do around here. We pay $50 and it's worth it.


----------



## condor888000 (6 Feb 2005)

One of the major reason's my unit is the size it is is because it doesn't cost anything for anything that we do. Hate to break your bubble but that air cadet unit is breaking regs if they require cadets to pay to join their sqn. Also, what about all those cadets who can't afford $50? Are we to exclude them because of it?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Feb 2005)

I don't know if we would exclude them because we've never had anyone who could not afford it. It is an extra activity that I don't mind paying for. Usually that is the only thing that we have to pay for.


----------



## condor888000 (6 Feb 2005)

Are you so blinded that you can't see outside of your own unit? So what if every one of your cadets can pay extra $$$ so that they can go do something. The point is that _not everyone can!_ I know that's a big culture shock but it's true! How are you going to explain to a 12 year old that they can't go to something they really want to do because they can't pay? Also if we start requiring cadets to even pay for extra activies where does it stop? Does that mean each cadet would have to pay for each pellet they fire from the daisey's? Would us air types have to start paying for famil flights? Would the sea types have to start paying for there sailing? Would all of us have to start paying for summer camps? See where I'm going here, once you start down that path to make cadets a paying orgainization, where will it end? We're a free organization, and a damn good one, let's keep it that way! 

Edit: If you feel like getting really technical, we, or our parents, already pay through the taxes paid to the government...


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Feb 2005)

I say no to Cadets having to pay.

All this about paying for cadets I find rather non-productive in many ways. What about the less fortunate kids out there who's parents are already overtaxed with their low paying jobs and large families, etc. Or the parents who indeed are unemployed or on pensions etc. Some people can't work, so don't go preaching 'go get a job'.

Monies raised privatly means at the end of the day, less from the government anyways, so its like a dog chasing its tail. Monies raised by Corps canteen sales, and other fund raisers, means the Corps must work for their spare Corps dollars, and hence it means more, and is looked at differently, i.e. -its been earned therefore spent wisely.

So, as far as I am concerned, its one in - all in. Every one is an equal, no exceptions, as we all come from different walks of life. No matter if you are the child of an executive or a janitor, treatment and privillage in cadets should be universal.

My 2 cents.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## PViddy (6 Feb 2005)

One of the things that makes the CCM unique is the fact that is does not coast anything and you can, if you work hard enough, acheive and learn more than you would have ever thought.  My Sqn. has two "tag days" a year which is a manadtory event for Sqn. pers.  If you don't have a very good reason for NOT attending these events, you don't get to do the really cool stuff that the unit does outside of LHQ training.  trips out of area, additional Field Training Ex's not covered by Det. etc.  

I don't believe a Corps or Sqn. has to; or should charge extra money.  We are lucky enough to be funded by the Gov. of Can. through DND. To make up for anything additional we usually have a unit community sponsor like a Legion or Kiwanas club.  If you still require more you have to work for it.  Units that charge money (i am not even sure they are allowed to) in my own opinion, are just lazy.

regards,

PV


----------



## karl28 (6 Feb 2005)

I was in cadets with the  704 Trenton sqd for 3 years  witch seems like a life time ago now that Iam 28  . I hope that Cadets will never be charged to attend. This gives allot of kids who come from low income families a chance to do something constructive with there lives .


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (7 Feb 2005)

Condor, I know what you are saying.  Looking over my previous post I do think that I was being rather blind.  I know that there are kids that don't have a lot of money. I think one of the things that convinced my parents to let me join was that it cost no money to join. When I did post that I was thinking about my area which is quite well off.

The CCM is fine the way it is.


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Feb 2005)

Cadets paying = Cadets leaving. Nuff said


----------



## condor888000 (7 Feb 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> The CCM is fine the way it is.



Well said!


----------



## Trebuchet (9 Feb 2005)

I think that additional funding not provided by RCSU or sponsors should be made up through fundraising and other such activities. Charging cadets to join is inappropriate and virtually defeats the purpose of the CCM. I agree that not everyone can afford to pay, and I agree with everyone who is against paying.
It seems as if corps are getting less funding every year though, and that is where the problem is arising (in the North anyways). For example, our corps does 1 or 2 FTXs a year (excluding introductory weekend for 1st years) simply because we don't have the funding to do more. It costs us a small fortune to have parade every Thursday, to the point where we had to cancel the cadets bus (which some less fortunate cadets depended on). The real problem with fundraising comes in when the CO is strictly against it. Apparently there is no need to fundraise because we already have enough money to do everything that we need to do. I find it extremely hard to believe when the Trg O always talks about great ideas that would be inexpensive IF we fundraised. For example, we were going to do a map and compass ex for the seniors (an overnighter), but the CO wouldn't allocate hot dog money.

When we have seniors meetings to discuss things we can do in the corps, several of us always say that we could do some fundraising; it gets us out in the public eye, and it supports the corps that we love and enjoy so much.

One other thing that can help increase funds (though it isn't the inital intent) is community service. There have been times when the corps has done community service events and been given a donation at a later date. While it isn't the intent of community service to make cash, it can certainly help at times.

Thats all I've got to say.

Manuge


----------



## beyondsblue (9 Feb 2005)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> It costs us a small fortune to have parade every Thursday, to the point where we had to cancel the cadets bus (which some less fortunate cadets depended on).


Why does it cost money to parade? Also, you were lucky to have cadet bus, my corps never had one. It's probably because of our location (downtown) and the number of cadets in our corps (over 200).


----------



## condor888000 (9 Feb 2005)

Rental of building perhaps?


----------



## beyondsblue (10 Feb 2005)

Don't you parade in your coprs' building?


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Feb 2005)

our corp parades at 2 differnt schools 3 times a week and the rent is not cheap. we parade at Fort York every 2nd wedensday for the CO's parade


----------



## PViddy (10 Feb 2005)

> our corp parades at 2 differnt schools 3 times a week and the rent is not cheap. we parade at Fort York every 2nd wedensday for the CO's parade



wow.  

PV


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 Feb 2005)

Our corp parades in the basement of a community center, and I'm pretty sure we get a real good deal on the rent. Ferret_Driver would know.


----------



## beyondsblue (11 Feb 2005)

We parade (train) once a week in a regular unit's parade building. Not sure if we have to pay the rent since our corps has the same name with that unit.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Feb 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> our corp parades at 2 differnt schools 3 times a week and the rent is not cheap. we parade at Fort York every 2nd wedensday for the CO's parade



opps let me fix that i really messed it up.

we parade at 2 different schools 3 times a month and we paradde at fort york every 2nd wedensday of the month.  we also have things going on at the fort every wedensday i.e rifle team, SAR, admin and so on.

3 times a week wow that would be a lot


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 Feb 2005)

well personally i don't think that we should have to pay to go to cadets because you are just learning lessons, lessons in just about every thing and i dint see why you should have to pay for learning about skills and lessons.

i don't know about whythe British kids have to pay for their programs but i did hear at camp one time that  they do do allot of interesting things that most of the Canadian cadets would have never imagined .they actually play WAR games the fun way


----------



## beyondsblue (19 Feb 2005)

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> i don't know about whythe British kids have to pay for their programs but i did hear at camp one time that   they do do allot of interesting things that most of the Canadian cadets would have never imagined .they actually play WAR games the fun way


Exactly!! Would you rather pay a LITTLE amount of money and get a LOT of fun or pay NO money and have NO fun?


----------



## condor888000 (19 Feb 2005)

The best part of our program is because it's free. If we lose that, many units will decline in size either beacuse cadets can't, or won't pay them money. It's meant to be a fre program that anyone can join. If we force people to pay for cadets it becomes something that many can't do. That's why no one should have to pay a single cent to join.

P.S. On the wargames thing, if you want to do that, join the reserves. Get a life and stop bitching about it not being in cadets.


----------



## beyondsblue (19 Feb 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> P.S. On the wargames thing, if you want to do that, join the reserves. Get a life and stop bitching about it not being in cadets.


...............................................................................................................


----------



## Burrows (19 Feb 2005)

Heres a little piece of info.  The british Cadet forces serve as a third line of defence.  Would you like to pay money to get shot at if invavded?


----------



## beyondsblue (21 Feb 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> Would you like to pay money to get shot at if invavded?


LOL


----------



## Cpl.Banks (1 Mar 2005)

Arent we also the third line of defence? REGS,RESV, CADETS? I have always been told that...may be wrong though, I would be pretty happy if we were the third line.Though someof my counterparts wont agree. Paying a little fee, im talking small that anybody could afford and for those who cant afford we dip into the lord Strathcona fund, if everyone is paying then the load on this fund would be diminished so in other words would be able to support the minority. WAR GAMES cmon guys actual war games not find the injured pilot in the wood without pretending to hold a rifle! We got in trouble by some CIC capt at ACC because our BSM called out grenade or "bang bang bang" and we responded by DDCOF, and actually Play fired back, it made things much more fun. Just my two cents...think about it...give a little get ALOT   :warstory: :threat: :akimbo:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
UBIQUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burrows (1 Mar 2005)

Cpl Banks,

It states on the cadet website that cadets will NOT be used in a combat role.  I expect that if canada were to be invaded that all that would go down the tube but technically they will not be used.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (1 Mar 2005)

Thanks alot, rumors was all, it helps that you cleared it up...too bad though   lol thnaks again
UBIQUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## condor888000 (1 Mar 2005)

I really doubt we would be used as a third line of defence. Canada would be screwed by the time they needed us. What might happen is they may use cadets as more of a way to prep teens for the military, so that when they hit x years old, boom into the forces. It would take a major war over multiple years for anything even remotely resembling that to happen though...


----------



## Burrows (1 Mar 2005)

*becomes paranoid* If the commies invaded...if they did...I would be all with the shooting of them with air rifles...


----------



## condor888000 (2 Mar 2005)

You know, it would make more sense if you were mobile...hop in back, it's safe, no engine for them to hit...


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (2 Mar 2005)

A slightly off topic anecdote, but during the first Gulf War I was a young LAC and my SWO convinced us that we would be deploying as stretcher bearers to Kuwait in a matter of days.  I remember the irate phone calls from parents trying to verify the rumours.  IIRC about 20-30 cadets were pulled out of the squadron.


----------



## Burrows (2 Mar 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> You know, it would make more sense if you were mobile...hop in back, it's safe, no engine for them to hit...



OOOH WHAT FUN!!! *giggles like school girl and pulls out a plethora of weaponry* .... Is the glider balanced?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (2 Mar 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> A slightly off topic anecdote, but during the first Gulf War I was a young LAC and my SWO convinced us that we would be deploying as stretcher bearers to Kuwait in a matter of days.   I remember the irate phone calls from parents trying to verify the rumours.   IIRC about 20-30 cadets were pulled out of the squadron.


Wow, I can't even begin to wonder what the ramifications would be if someone did that today.


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> You know, it would make more sense if you were mobile...hop in back, it's safe, no engine for them to hit...



ya i would not trust a glider in cambat. have you ever seen a bridge to far? not what i would like to happan you know crash and have everyone on board die


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

could the cadets even really be a 3rd line of defence?  i mean if you think about it the majority of cadet are under the age of 18. hell most of them are under the age of 16 to.l i know you can join the reserves and stuff when you are 16 but don't you have to be 18 to go and fight. well thats how it has bee in every other war we have fought in


----------



## Zedic_1913 (2 Mar 2005)

Canadian Cadets cannot be used as a third line of defense.  I'm sure Britain has a different set of laws regarding this, as their cadets can be utilized as a third line of defense.


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

the british have a very similar set up to ours

 thay have to leave when they finish school i think it is around 19. if the cadets would be used as a 3rd line would that not be like the hitler youth?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (2 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> the british have a very similar set up to ours
> 
> thay have to leave when they finish school i think it is around 19. if the cadets would be used as a 3rd line would that not be like the hitler youth?



Interesting comparison, I don't really have a knowledge of the legalities pertaining to Britain or their cadet system so all I can really offer is an opinion.

Europe has a different ethical mindset then North America, many of their laws and opinions as a society differ from that of North America.   Also, a third line of defense would be the absolute last resort, so it is highly unlikely that it would be used in any event ... however the British Cadets do receive enough training to take on this role if necessary.

I suppose in some aspects it would be somewhat like the Hitler Youth, however in my opinion the main problems with the Hitler Youth were that they supported the same ideals as the Nazi Party and were often known to enforce these ideals publicly .... that is where the difference lies.


----------



## Burrows (2 Mar 2005)

There is a large difference between defending your country and being fanatics of a dictator.  As much as I like the idea of cadets being a 3rd line of defense. We would have to seriously beef up the program so that way we dont shoot pellets at the enemy if they invade..


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> There is a large difference between defending your country and being fanatics of a dictator.




i know but i f you think about it a bunch of 13 an 14 year olds running around with rifles acting as sioldiers and dieing on the front line there is not much different than the nazi youth.

it doesnt really matter what you are fighting for it is the age of the group of kids and the fact they are fighting and killing and dieing that makes them simaler to the nazi youth


----------



## Burrows (2 Mar 2005)

We must also remember that there was a difference.. To the Hitler Youth hitler was their god.  It appeared that they were winning to them because hitler told them they were winning.  It was their unshakable faith in hitler that eventually brought about their downfall.  The hitler youth committed many attrocities without even knowing like dragging jewish germans into be put to work in "work camps" or so they thought.  It may seem reminiscent of the Hitler youth but I would rather lay my life down for my country than some crazed facist dictator and his retarded set of ideals.


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

i know but set that aside and think of it as a bunch of young children fighting and dieing for a cause they believe in.

after all that is why the Americas young marines are no longer allowed to use any kind of rifle on ftx's. a reporter took photos of them on an exercise and said could this be the next Hitler youth?


----------



## condor888000 (2 Mar 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> OOOH WHAT FUN!!! *giggles like school girl and pulls out a plethora of weaponry* .... Is the glider balanced?


Should be, my instructor was leaning out his door a few times on final, and there's a window too!



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ya i would not trust a glider in cambat. have you ever seen a bridge to far? not what i would like to happan you know crash and have everyone on board die


Our gliders were made in the 60's an 70's. They're still some of the safest out there. It is almost impossible to put them into a spin or spiral dive by mistake. They are so positively stable I flew most of a 14 min flight hands off. From the time I released a t 2200' ASL, till I turned base at 700' ASL the only control I used was the rudder. It kept a constant speed, and course with no other input. 

Now for the safety bit to really take hold, look at this site...

http://www.airforce.forces.ca/dfs/docs/Reports/fti_e.asp

Scroll down to cadets, click on any of the reports in which the aircraft was "SZ 2-33". I recommend the one in Debert. None of the pilots involved were killed or even seriously injured. It's been a hell of a long time since anything like that happened. We didn't even have any injuries on the field during the 7 weeks I was there. That's a damn good safety record.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Mar 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I hope to god that never happens. Children (which is what most cadets are, age wise) cannot be trusted in anything remotely close to a combat scenario. Thats why they won't deploy (unless the poo hits the fan) any 16 or 17 year old CF members. Cadets have no place being a 'third line of defence'. Its a youth program. Enjoy it while you can.



Agreed. Not speaking from experience of course, but combat is not a game. You hear about adults having to cope with the effects of what they've witnessed and had to do in combat for years after, imagine what it would do to a 14 year old kid. Running around in the woods yelling "bang bang" is one thing. Firing live ammo at other human beings with the intent to kill them is quite another.


----------



## C/Sgt. King (4 Jul 2005)

If you'd ever seen the movie "TAPS", you'd understand the degree of seriousness involved with putting kids in a combat situation. The movie is about some cadets at a military school (I assume in the States), an accident happens and a civilian teenager is shot. So all arms are ordered out of the school and the school is to be closed. The kids lockdown the place. Locking themselves inside with no adults. The Cadet Major (like the RSM) is the oldest, he's like 19 years old. These kids can not be expected to be able to defend themselves against "real" soldiers. They end up calling in the real army who basically take the camp over by force but not without 2 kids dying first. I realize it's a movie, but the connection I'm trying to make is in regards to young kids, 12 years old would be helpless and useless in a combat situation.


----------



## Saorse (4 Jul 2005)

The way I see it, if defending our country ever comes down to cadets, we're all dead meat anyway.


----------



## Burrows (4 Jul 2005)

I'm a party pooper, but did you really have to revive this thread to tell us about a movie?


----------



## C/Sgt. King (4 Jul 2005)

definately  ;D 8) :-*


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

Why Should We Have to pay for cadets? Its a great program when its free, and like many others have said, not everyone can afford to pay for it. So why wreck a good thing by making it another costly activity. 

On the other hand it may stop some parents from forcing their kids into it against their own wishes. So paying for Cadets could go both ways, but I prefer it be Free.


----------



## Saorse (5 Jul 2005)

I believe junior cadet corps around some places in North America, anyway (9-12 years old,) have fees. Any idea why?


----------



## yoman (5 Jul 2005)

WO Saorse said:
			
		

> I believe junior cadet corps around some places in North America, anyway (9-12 years old,) have fees. Any idea why?



I have never heard of a junior cadet corps but if they do have to pay maybe its because they don't have sponsors like we do (DND and respective leagues).


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

I believe with Navy league there is a small fee...have to ask my brother to know for sure.

I think that if the fee was small(like $20 for the year) then we should, as long as the money was being put back into the corps through activities, trips etc.


Cadets has changed since when I was in, but it is still an awesome organization.


----------



## Infanteer101 (10 Aug 2005)

Pay to go to cadets LOL! That is the funniest thing I have heard so far folks.


----------



## Saorse (10 Aug 2005)

Does not defeat the right to discuss it.


----------



## Burrows (10 Aug 2005)

Clearly someone had to revive this.  So keep it to a dull roar.


Personally paying to go to cadets is bad.  The ammount of money people have doesn't affect their potential.  Some of my best cadets have had low incomes but they have been the ones who try the hardest a lot of the time.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Clearly someone had to revive this.   So keep it to a dull roar.
> 
> 
> Personally paying to go to cadets is bad.   The ammount of money people have doesn't affect their potential.   Some of my best cadets have had low incomes but they have been the ones who try the hardest a lot of the time.


 
I agree with that sentiment. It was the same for me way back when. I figure though, that if they were to charge anything, keep it small and make sure it goes towards the specific unit and a fun activity, say a really fun winter survival weekend at a local mountain etc. If a family could not afford it, then maybe ask if they would be willing to volunteer for something extra to "pay the debt" per say...


----------



## Pea (10 Aug 2005)

One of the main reasons that drew me to Cadets originally was that it was free. I am from a relatively big family, so it was really nice to find an organization I could be a part of finally. My family didn't have money to shell out, so I was constantly left out of various clubs due to this. Cadets turned out to be the most rewarding and worth while experience I have ever had. I think that by making it cost money, people like me, would never get the opportunity to experience such a rewarding program.


----------



## Lexi (11 Aug 2005)

No!

Because if it was so in Canada, I wouldn't be able to go to cadets...  :-\


----------



## onecat (11 Aug 2005)

It's bad idea.  Going to cadets is a place where you get to take on some leadership and build new skills.  As a teenage it was a great place for me, and I doubt I would of gone if I had to pay for it.  You put a lot of time into cadets if your serious and you shouldn't have to pay.  Even a small fee starts to mark people out as haves and have not, and that's not a good.

If  a payment plan was set I would say that within in 5 years most corps would be gone, and cadets would be dead in the water.


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

radiohead said:
			
		

> Even a small fee starts to mark people out as haves and have not, and that's not a good.



Good point. 
We were never well off back when I was in cadets and what my mom liked was that it was free.

What about special fundraising for fun activities like day trips to the waterslides, amusement parks, weekend adventure camps etc?? 
Say like bottle drives, bake sales?


----------



## Burrows (11 Aug 2005)

As cadets is a quasi military organization.  I don't think selling cookies would be appropriate.


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> As cadets is a quasi military organization.   I don't think selling cookies would be appropriate.



It was purely an example.
I have many, more appropriate, fundraising ways that could help.


----------



## Burrows (11 Aug 2005)

I already had someone come up to me and start yelling at me for tagging(apparantly we just give our cash to the army and he pays taxes for that.).  Another woman said I was supporting terrorists, and the worst part of it was that while she was yelling at me for doing something she was clearly confused about she was stepping on my boots.


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I already had someone come up to me and start yelling at me for tagging(apparantly we just give our cash to the army and he pays taxes for that.).   Another woman said I was supporting terrorists, and the worst part of it was that while she was yelling at me for doing something she was clearly confused about she was stepping on my boots.



I have been through siumilar experiences back when i joined. It was the Gulf War and it got so bad we were ordered not to travel to cadets in uniform due to threats that had been made. 

I even had a guy come and rip my glen off my head and start tossing it in the air. I was 14 and was a tiny little toothpick. This drug dealer came over and ripped it form the guys hands and then lectured him. As it turned out he was an ex C Scot R cadet himself.

Give me a bit to make up a list of my fundraising ideas and all of you can feel free in using the list to bring to your units.


----------



## Burrows (11 Aug 2005)

Sounds like a good idea. Thanks 

Cadets in my area at least were told not to travel in uniforms a while after sept 11.

On a side note: Ex-cadets becoming drug dealers.  That doesn't make me feel like we make a difference in peoples lives.


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

Well he was not an adult at that point(17) and did end up coming back to cadets for his final year. There is more to his story than what I am going to get into here, but he has since become a very successful businessman with some big company in Vancouver. Well that is what my girlfriend in Vancouver told me a couple years back.

My list is almost done, so I should have it posted on here tonight.


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

Here are 30 different fundraising ideas that my children's school and other organizations have used.
Feel free to share these with your cadet corps.

1.Band concerts: have your band(or a local band) donate their time by performing a benefit concert for your corps. Charge admission for the event.

2.Walkathon: Choose a date and a route, make up some pledge forms, and advertise with posters. Have everyone who wants to participate gather donations or pledges using their pledge forms.

3. Bag groceries: Ask a local grocery store if you can bag people's groceries for donations. Be certain to put up a sign saying what the donation is for.

4. Auction: Have individuals, groups and businesses donate goods and services. Be creative in what you can auction off and make certain that the goods and services are sold at reasonable prices.

5. Perform a free service for donations: Rake leaves, shovel snow, take care of a pet. When offering your service, ask the person who benefited from your actions for a donation toward your corps.

6. Spaghetti dinner: Prepare a great dinner for the public and charge a fee(easy to do and I have a fail proof recipe)

7. Hold a theme party: Decide on a fun theme. Charge an entrance fee, but be sure to explain to people what their cover charge is going towards.

8. Plant a tree: ask a nursery for seedling donations and then get people to sponsor a tree.

9. Day of community service: contact a number of organizations for which you would be interested in volunteering. Then have people sponsor you to do community service for 24 hours.

10. Family barbecue: Host a family barbecue in your backyard, with games and activities.

11. Three-on-three basketball tournament: Organize a basketball tournament in your area with the winning team receiving a prize. This can also be done with soccer, tennis, badminton, or any other sport.

12. Swim-a-thon: Get sponsors for the number of laps you swim.

13. Plant sale: Organize a plant sale with plants donated by local nurseries.

14. Fruit stand: Get permission to go to local farms and pick fruit to sell. Sell the produce in high-traffic areas or at community festivals or flea markets.

15. Book sale: Ask all your friends, relatives, and teachers to donate their old books. Advertise your book sale by means of posters and flyers. Set up a table and sell books. If there are leftovers, you can always give them to a needy library, shelter, or school. 

16. Coupon sale: Go to local companies and ask if they would participate a by giving you coupons that you could sell (I have a $75 coupon for flooring from a local flooring place, a $20 Gift certificate for a restaurant and I have 4 tickets to a local theatre that I am willing to donate to a cadet corp)

17. International dinner: Have people from various ethnic origins cook traditional foods, and then charge admission to an international dinner.

18. Car wash: With a group of friends, set up a car wash in the parking lot of a school, church, or public area. (Be sure to ask for permission and make sure that people are careful of moving cars).

19. Sporting events tickets: Ask sports teams to donate a number of seats for their games and raffle off the tickets.

20. Clearing snow: Shovel snow from people's driveways and walkways in the winter months for a donation.

21. Calendar sale: Create a calendar highlighting the projects and members of your organization, and sell it to students and their family members.

22. Karaoke: Rent a karaoke machine, sell tickets or charge an admission fee, and sing all night.

23. Videos: Make and sell a video for youth tourists of places to go and cool things to do. Or create a How-To video; for example, how to improve your golf swing, or how to make crafts.

24. Recipe book: Gather together favourite recipes and put them together in a book. Sell the book through your school, sports organization, or community centre. Try to get the photocopying donated by local businesses.

25. Toy sale: Hold a toy sale. The best season for this is just prior to Christmas.

26. Triathlon: Set a course of running, cycling, and swimming. Have participants get pledges to compete to win prizes.

27. Lemonade stand: Make lemonade, post signs, and sell it on a hot day.

28. October is a great time for pumpkin sales or a turkey raffle.

29. December is good for a Christmas tree sale or a gift-wrapping service at your local mall. Just ask your local "u-cut" farms to see if they would donate some trees.

30. Bottle drives are also a great way for you to gather donations and for people to get rid of their empty bottles


----------

